# Grandfather clock score



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I saw on an email ring a few weeks ago that someone was getting rid of a grandfather clock prop they were working on, so i jumped on it! Its a really nice looking prop, and the best part... it was FREE!

Does anyone know where I can find a motor that will make the clock hands spin fast/ irratically?

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/mikeq91/DSC01189.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/mikeq91/DSC01188.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/mikeq91/DSC01187.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/mikeq91/DSC01186.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn right that's a score!!! Try a cassette tape player motor. Place it in back of the clock, put the hands on the knob that spins. You can even make it go backwards that way.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I never would have thought of that, I'll have to give that a try.. thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

leave all teh gears hooked up though. you want to use the knob, not just the motor itself. The gear ratio slows it enough to be seen, otherwise, you'll have just a blur.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Great Score !


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a saying: "If it's free, it's for me."

Especially if it is a great Halloween prop like that.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, now thats a score and a half. beautiful clock...wow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice, what are your plans?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Really...that is a true haunted house prop.
Congrats.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nice, what are your plans?


Well i want to try and keep it as antique looking as possible, but I'm thinking of making the hands spin fast/backwards and maybe put a light behind the clock face so that it will glow a certain color.... But i'm certainly open to suggestions! Actually, I think I might replace the glass door with plexiglass too, just so its a little less fragile.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sweet so much fun can be had with that


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*That is a beautiful clock! I love things like this: haunted grandfather clocks, haunted portraits...last year ghostie made a ghostly rocking chair that I really liked!

I could see something like this beautiful antique grandfather clock in a corner of trishaanne's future B&B.

Nice score mikeq91! I kind of hope that you don't replace the glass door with Plexiglas, the dusty glass is so nice. Although I understand why you are thinking about it. You know you could keep something like this for life.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...or death


----------

